# Copy PS2 saves from PC to PS2.



## Renny (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a tutorial on how to copy game saves to your PS2 memory card using uLaunchELF (required for games like GTA) 

What you need: 
- PS2 Save Builder (*www.ps2savetools.com/download.php?op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=74) 
- Game saves (*www.gamefaqs.com/) 
- uLaunchELF (*www.sksapps.com/index.php?page=launchers.html) 
- How to boot uLaunchELF from CD (thanks kiwi1 for the link!) (*www.sksapps.com/index.php?page=bootelf.html) 

The example used here is Gran Turismo 4:- 

1) Use PS2 Save Builder to open the save file you obtained 

2) Select all the files on the left hand side of the program, right click and select on “Extract”

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/8638/ps2savebuilderaj7.jpg

3) Create a folder with the same name as the game ID (in this case, it’s the first file in the list, BESCES-51719GAMEDATA (everything after the “B” could be different, depending on the game and which region the game came from, but this file should be really easy to find), then click on OK (the filename will say “not used”, don’t worry about that) 

4) Open the folder you just extracted the files to, if you did it correctly this is what you should see: 

*img471.imageshack.us/img471/572/filesdk1.jpg

5) Copy the FOLDER (not just the files) to your USB flash 

6) Load uLaunchELF on your PS2, browse to your USB flash (under mass:/). Locate the folder you just copied, then press R1 and select “Copy” to copy the entire folder 

7) Browse to your MC (mc0:/ for the first MC, and mc1:/ for the second MC) and in the base folder press R1 again and select “mcPaste” to paste the entire folder here (do NOT use “Paste”, while it works for most games, some games like GTA, GT4 will only work if you use mcPaste) 

8 ) You should see a folder called "BESCES-51719GAMEDATA" (again, name varies for different games) under mc0:/ (you may need to exit this folder and go back again to see it), and if you go into the "BESCES-51719GAMEDATA" folder, you should see the 4 files in there 

9) Reset your PS2 and load the game, the game should now load the game save correctly. 

You can also reverse this process to copy your game saves from your PS2 MC to your PC 

*Region of the game save:* 
It IS possible to use game saves from different regions, what you need to do is to change this file "BESCES-51719GAMEDATA" (again, going back to my GT4 example) to match with the same game from a different region. 

Using a different game as example (Kingdom Hearts 2), the Japanese version is "BISLPM-66233-01" and the US version is "BASLUS-21005-07". If you want to use the Japanese save on the US game, you'd need to rename "BISLPM-66233-01" to "BASLUS-21005-07", save this change, then save the whole thing to a folder called "BASLUS-21005-07"

SOURCE:-
*forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/366481


----------



## Renny (Mar 20, 2008)

Did anyone find this useful?!


----------



## krazzy (Mar 31, 2008)

I had posted this same tutorial in one of the threads in the Gamerz section earlier when somebody had requested it. But its a good idea to post it in Tutorials. But not many people here have a PS2. Just 3-4 (including myself).


----------



## hullap (Mar 31, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ust 3-4 (including myself).


no many ppl have a ps2 but dey havent told anyone. i too have it
BTW i knwe about ulaunch long before


----------



## justintime90120 (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried everything under the blue moon to make Ulaunch elf work on my modded ps2

but it does not work just get a screen with a couple of blocks and some music and nothing happens after that

is there any other way transfer saves from ps2 to pc and vice versa.?????

Has any body got a working solution


----------

